# Caprine Supply product REVIEW GRRRRR!



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

First let me say that the people I have been speaking with there have been pleasant and are trying to be helpful. 

Now the bad news!
I'm not sure I like what I purchased. This was a splurge for me. I was not my usuall cheap self and thought I would get something that would serve me well for a long time.

Link to what I purchased, plus I bought a lid that would fit also.
Basic Milking Kit (3 or More Goats) - Milking - Products

When I placed the order, I asked to be sure that the lid fit the strainer and the pail. 

Here is a picture with lid on pail,










Strainer will not fit under handle of pail,










Strainer will not fit between tabs that attach the handle,










Tabs that attach the handle must be pulled apart to force stariner to go between them, so now the handle to carry the pail is not usable.










Continue in next post, That is not all of the bad news!

SPIKE


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Most of the Caprine Supply stuff is overpriced. Their milking machine stuff is like way out there.


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

I ordered the above item on 5-8 and received it on 5-10. I call that day to discuss the complications in the above pictures. 
This is what they have been selling, and nobody has ever called and complained about it before. The rep I spoke with said they would discuss this at Caprine. I asked that I be called with solutions before I decided to modify the strainer.

A week later, the strainer is starting to RUST!!!!!!!!










REAL UNHAPPY ABOUT THIS!!!
I have not tried to modify the strainer and have not used anything to clean it that would create this rust.

Called them on 5-17. Rep said that they got a bad batch and that the manufacturer was aware of the problem. They would sent me another strainer along with postage to return the rusting one.

Today 5-24. I have not received replacement so I called again. The manufacturer may not have solved this problem yet, but they will be sending me another strainer that may rust like the first!

Again I asked for input on modifying the strainer so it will fit between tabs. It still would be nice if it fit under the handle so the pail could be carried with the strainer in place and the lid on top.

:fussin: :grumble:  :flame: :strongmad:

SPIKE


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

As an aside....
I have the same set up I purchased quite a few years ago...
I milk into the bucket and use the strainer on top of the jars after I milk. If you want to filter as you milk something I looked at recently was to purchase from a food service company a hair net like they wear in food service.

Disposable Hair Net, Spun-Bonded Polypropylene, White, 100 per Bag - Sam's Club

Like this...I'm sure they could be washed and cleaned for more than a single use...but a < $5 for 100 not terribly pricey.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I would not expect that strainer to be used on a bucket in that manner. Never have seen it done that way.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I think they should give you a refund and send you the postage if they want it back...I would put the whole scenario in an email (like you did here and then you have it in writing) and attach the pictures. 
Sorry you got a bummer product and now having to jump through hoops over it!


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I would not expect that strainer to be used on a bucket in that manner. Never have seen it done that way.


Why not? It was sold as a package. Why would you need a strainer that was the size of the pail if you were not going to use it that way?
Just asking.

SPIKE


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> As an aside....
> I have the same set up I purchased quite a few years ago...
> I milk into the bucket and use the strainer on top of the jars after I milk. If you want to filter as you milk something I looked at recently was to purchase from a food service company a hair net like they wear in food service.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I have some usable filtering material and was going to just buy some LARGE rubber bands to use on an acceptable container.
Like I stated above, I thought it would be a nice thing to splurge on. (What a homesteader treat! LOL )

SPIKE


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

Minelson said:


> I think they should give you a refund and send you the postage if they want it back...I would put the whole scenario in an email (like you did here and then you have it in writing) and attach the pictures.
> Sorry you got a bummer product and now having to jump through hoops over it!


I'm already considering my next move if this can not be worked out to my satisfaction. If I can get a strainer that will not rust and modify ti to fit the pail, it would be a nice item. Even if I did pay too much.

I may email them the link to this thread!

When you are a retail seller, You really do not want too much bad information about your product on the internet.

How many people will read this thread? 

SPIKE


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I would not expect that strainer to be used on a bucket in that manner. Never have seen it done that way.


In SPIKE's defense, I use my strainer like this every day. HOWEVER, we put it on the 3 gal. pail. We are milking 25 goats. I keep the 3 gal. pail in the cooler with Gatorade jug of ice. Milk a goat and pour it into the strainer, on the bucket in the cooler, close lid. Next goat, please. When we store the milk we strain the milk again with the same strainer (different filter) on top of the jar(s). Anyway, get the bigger bucket.

SPIKE, I am happy that you posted this. I am getting ready to order another strainer of this type (one for each barn) and was looking at either Caprine Supply, Hamby's or Hoegger's. Hamby's is REALLY big so it looks like Hoegger's may get this one by default. 

I am a BIG review reader. So, for my 2 cents worth, the TUFFY filters are better that the ones in the orange box. 

SIDE NOTE: I am considering ordering a CASE of TUFFY 4 9/16" or 6 1/2" filters. If anyone that I see or deal with frequently (locally) would like to purchase a few boxes at cost (w/shipping, of course) I would be happy to hear from you. I am in WP frequently and can ALWAYS make a reason to be in Mountain Grove, Ava, Mansfield also. I could meet you or drop them off on my way through town if you had a place willing. Or we could get together and have lunch with the goat folks around here. ***

Hope any of this helps, forgive me if I missed anything. Life in CRAZY right now and I have been trying to get my HT fix but have not been too successful.


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

I,too, have never seen a strainer used in the milking bucket. I milk, pour it through the strainer into the jars. However the strainer should not rust.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Just get some light muslin cloth, boil to sanitize, and put over the pail with a large band to hold it at the top. Make it big enough it sags a bit into the bucket. Works great and cheap. I rinse it out after each milking, and quickly boil before each milking. Every couple of months or so cut a new piece and throw out the old one because it starts to become kind of felted and not strain well. 

Sorry the product didn't work out for you!


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I have never had any problems with Caprine Supply ever in the years I have had goats and they are very helpful with any problems. I have never used the strainer that way either I keep mine in the house and strain when I get the milk inside. If I want to stop things from dropping in the milk I use the cloth also, then restrain when I get in the house into a large jar. Lots easier...I know they sell it as a kit but with a pail that small I wouldnt use in inside the pail, lots more work to me is seems...


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I too have a similar pail and strainer. 
It is meant to be used with a jar or similar. You can use it however you wish but the proper way to hand milk, according to the PMO of many states is to milk into a hooded pail and then strain through a filtered strainer into a bulk tank or jar.


as for the rust are you using a filter and what type of spring holds the filter in place?


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

Well guys and gals, I guess I showed my ignorance on the proper way to use this equipment. Where is Alice the English teacher? Isn't ignorance defined as the lack of knowledge? Now, if I start showing you my stupid, then I may be embarassed! :hysterical:

It seemed logical to me to milk through the strainer and save time. The milk is just for my house, but I guarantee you it is handled well/cleanly even if I do not follow proper guidlines.

I may still modify a strainer to fit the pail. I do not want to have more than 2 milkers, so it works well for me. 

SPIKE


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

JBarGFarmKeeper said:


> In SPIKE's defense, I use my strainer like this every day. HOWEVER, we put it on the 3 gal. pail. We are milking 25 goats. I keep the 3 gal. pail in the cooler with Gatorade jug of ice. Milk a goat and pour it into the strainer, on the bucket in the cooler, close lid. Next goat, please. When we store the milk we strain the milk again with the same strainer (different filter) on top of the jar(s). Anyway, get the bigger bucket.
> 
> SPIKE, I am happy that you posted this. I am getting ready to order another strainer of this type (one for each barn) and was looking at either Caprine Supply, Hamby's or Hoegger's. Hamby's is REALLY big so it looks like Hoegger's may get this one by default.
> 
> ...


I'm glad this was a timely post for you.
And thanks.

SPIKE


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

steff bugielski said:


> I too have a similar pail and strainer.
> It is meant to be used with a jar or similar. You can use it however you wish but the proper way to hand milk, according to the PMO of many states is to milk into a hooded pail and then strain through a filtered strainer into a bulk tank or jar.
> 
> 
> as for the rust are you using a filter and what type of spring holds the filter in place?


Yes I am using a filter. It is held in place by a metal ring that fits at the very bottom of the strainer. Not the area that is rusting.

What is the PMO?

SPIKE


----------



## RedSonja (May 16, 2010)

I milk with the strainer on the milk pail. I also have the milk pail sitting in an ice bath, so the milk is strained and chilled immediately. My strainer fits in the pail fine and the airtight lid fits on the strainer and/or the pail. 

My strainer, pail, lid, filters, etc., all came from Hoegger's. I bought them used but they came in the original packaging as they'd been used very little. 

-Sonja


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I use 2 pails, one I paid $30 from some online place, adn the other is the stainless dog pail from tsc, I added a thrift shop lid. both work as well as the other. I use that strainer you show, but mine has been solid and no rust in several years now. bummer yours isn't well made. 

and oh yes those green box filters are way better imo, the orange brand left stuff thru, eww. 

I've never milked thru the strainer, just a pail, and like other said, if its needed, I've used soemthing over like a fine mesh (fly season, ewww!). strain in the jar in the kitchen. I just don't need another thing to haul to the barn.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

[QUOTE="SPIKE";5919203]

What is the PMO?

SPIKE[/QUOTE]

It actually stands for "Pasteurized milk ordinance", but it is where the state describes all the milking procedures as well as pasteurizing methods.


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

I called again on friday to ask why I had not received my replacement strainer. The rep I spoke with last was no there, so I had to tell the whole story again to another person.
Even though I was told a replacement would be shipped on 5-24, they have decided to not ship any until they receive a new good batch from the manufacturer.

I am not happy with this company!

SPIKE


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Not shipping another one isn't unreasonable because it will just rust too. However they should have called you to tell you it wouldn't be shipping out. I too would think using the strainer over the bucket would save time but I also see Chewie's point that I don't want something else to haul out an back. I hope you get a new strainer quickly.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Haven't had time to read all the responses, but ...yes. Ignorance is lack of knowledge. That said, I got in BIG trouble with the moderators using *that word* in a post to a goat owner who was putting her goats at risk due to ignorance.

Here's a MUCH better/easier/less work/KISS solution:


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don't know why they sell that pail and that strainer as a kit. NOT normal usage, as far as I know. But....hey, I may be *ignorant*!


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

KrisD said:


> Not shipping another one isn't unreasonable because it will just rust too. However they should have called you to tell you it wouldn't be shipping out. I too would think using the strainer over the bucket would save time but I also see Chewie's point that I don't want something else to haul out an back. I hope you get a new strainer quickly.


I try not to use the "lie" word.

The rep that was going to ship another told me it may be another one that would rust, but she was going to ship another one over a week ago. 
Yes, I want a good one.
I would much rather have the ugly truth, than a pleasant untruth/ nontruth!
They did not do what they said they would! 
*Bad for business!*

SPIKE


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

alice in tx/mo said:


> but....hey, i may be *ignorant*!


:d

SPIKE


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I was pondering this thread while I was milking this morning (into my bucket with the kitchen curtain milk filter over the top.) 

Sometimes we forget that businesses are chock full of human beings. Human beings aren't perfect, and they occasionally make mistakes.

Also, most companies are chock full of humans who don't interact directly with the product they sell. HUGE boxes of [fill in the blank] come in from Timbuktu, and the office people never even see them, use them, or have half a clue on usage.

My mom used to get outraged at everything from waiters to air conditioner salesmen. Not saying you are doing this, but it's just part of my thought process. Now, I get much better help and service and cooperation by saying that I understand their difficulties of running a large business and being remote from the product, etc., etc., etc.

Just my Sunday morning dos pesos.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I did a slide show of my milking pail and how I get it ready for the morning milk. When I am done milking I remove the filters and right into the jar and coldest part of the fridge.



From the time I leave the house and have milk in the fridge 7/10 minutes.

Nancy


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

Rockytopsis said:


> I did a slide show of my milking pail and how I get it ready for the morning milk. When I am done milking I remove the filters and right into the jar and coldest part of the fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the slide show!
That is what I thought I was buying! A strainer that works with the pail.
I am jealous. 

When I worked, I was an electrician. I guess I still am. Please put a cover plate on that recepticle for your safety!!!!! :hysterical:
Sorry, I could not help but notice.

SPIKE


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ah, Nancy. So you are combining both filtering ideas. Way cool!


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey everyone. I did not realize it had been over a month since I was here last. Gardening, harvesting, and processing have been a full time job lately. The drought here has been terrible. Finally got 3/10 inch rain last night.

Anyway, since I last posted to this thread I spoke with Caprine on 6-15 and again today 7-9. They still do not good replacement strainers from their manufacturer. I should have sent it all back when it arrived and was not really what I wanted! 

The owner said this was not typical or they would have not made it in business for 35 years. It really does not make me feel better. This will be my first and only time to do business with them! They seem to be irratated with me, but this has now gone on for 2 months. I asked the owner to ask the manufacturer about cutting or grinding the metal to modify the strainer so it would fit under the handle of the pale. He seemed irratated and said he was working on one problem at a time. So my original issues were not very important it seems. 
Yep, should have just sent it all back!

SPIKE


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

chewie said:


> I use 2 pails, one I paid $30 from some online place, adn the other is the stainless dog pail from tsc,


Yeah those stainless dog pails make great milk buckets. Mine is seamless!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

They won't take it back now? Even with the rusting?? That stinks


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

Just thought it was only proper to let you know that yesterday I did receive a new strainer. It only took about 2 months. Seems like an excessive length of time to correct a manufacturing problem.
Hopefully the problem was corrected! Time will tell.

SPIKE


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

Minelson said:


> They won't take it back now? Even with the rusting?? That stinks


At some point, I just decided to live with it, since they were going to replace the rusted strainer. Never thought it would take so long.
Other reasons were I have used most of the filters and the Fight Bac teat spray. I also modified the original strainer so that it would fit under the handle.
The new one has even a wider outer edge, so it may be more of a problem to modify.
I really hate ordering things I have never seen, but they did say the strainer fit the pail.

SPIKE


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the update!  Where have you been? Haven't seen you around in a while


----------



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

You know it's a drought when you count rainfall in fractions!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

[QUOTE="SPIKE";6035079]
I really hate ordering things I have never seen, but they did say the strainer fit the pail.

SPIKE[/QUOTE]

I am just curious... what pail did they say it fit?
The catalog I have says the strainer fits most totes.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Until this thread I had never heard of milking iinto the strainer like that. 

It does not seem very common, so I do not understand the anger with Caprine Supply.....unless they specifically advertised it to be used in this manner......????

As far as replacing it.......I understand them wanting to wait until they have a better product to ship......they should have told you.

I have used Caprine Supply a few times, and have always been happy.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Why are you bringing up all these OLD threads to comment on Caprine Supply, Huckleberry? Why not make your own? I understand your frustration, but still...


----------

